# A Bit Of Underwater Fun



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Koda _hates_ swimmng.....So what do I do? Drag him into the pool to test out my underwater P&S  Haha. Not bad quality for being a little P&S camera...


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Those are really cool shots!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

cool p&s..what kind?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Fuji XP100


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Great photos


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

now to teach him to fetch sinks in the shallow end to get whole dog shot ?^_^


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Very cool pics! I noticed that the reviews were quite mixed for that camera on amazon, you like it though? I'm looking to get something in that range before vacation.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I was wondering when there would be some new photos from you. Very cool indeed!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Omar Little said:


> Very cool pics! I noticed that the reviews were quite mixed for that camera on amazon, you like it though? I'm looking to get something in that range before vacation.



Well, it sucks in low light..It's awful. I haven't messed with the program modes, really. It takes decent pictures in daylight. I mostly got it because of the waterproof/sandproof/shockproof features. I have my D7000 for serious pictures.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Loneforce said:


> I was wondering when there would be some new photos from you. Very cool indeed!


It's been a while, I know. I've been focusing mainly on bands lately...I'm backed up with edits and haven't had the opportunity to take photos of Koda and Riley. I'll get on it though, haha.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Love them all!! Not to shabby for a p & s..


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Melina said:


> because of the waterproof/sandproof/shockproof features. I have my D7000 for serious pictures.


Yep, same here, except I only have a d3200, haha. I need a p&s for the beach and the lake back home.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

G-burg said:


> Love them all!! Not to shabby for a p & s..


Thanks G. It was tough trying to get any kind of shot as Koda hates the water and would swim straight for the stairs to get out, haha


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Cute dog feet haha  mine loves to swim


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Julie. Koda hates swimming...Wish he liked it


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Melina and Omar Little:

Melina, what brand is your D7000?

Omar Little, what brand is your D3200?



Melina said:


> Well, it sucks in low light..It's awful. I haven't messed with the program modes, really. It takes decent pictures in daylight. I mostly got it because of the waterproof/sandproof/shockproof features. I have my D7000 for serious pictures.





Omar Little said:


> Yep, same here, except I only have a d3200, haha. I need a p&s for the beach and the lake back home.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice pics. is your dog's head under water in some of the pics?


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Those are both Nikons Doggiedad.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

Totally awesome!! that is my next medium!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you have another dog around that likes the water?

Reason I ask is our Jake absolutely hated water ... aside from picking him up and putting him in the water, he would not go in by himself. That was until a month or two ago when he saw another dog playing in a stream that is close to our house. Once he saw another dog in there he became curious and slowly waded into the water. Now he LOVES water! My husband has done a good job with Jake on walks and he listens well to my husband. He looks at my husband for direction and only goes in when he's given permission.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I just want a new P&S! Okay and I'd eventually like to have the D7100.... Loving my D3100 though so fun times! 

Those still pretty neat shots.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> nice pics. is your dog's head under water in some of the pics?


Nope. He wouldn't dive if his life depended upon it, haha. I got some shots looking up at his face while _I_ was underwater...Maybe that's what you're seeing.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

lzver said:


> Do you have another dog around that likes the water?
> 
> Reason I ask is our Jake absolutely hated water ... aside from picking him up and putting him in the water, he would not go in by himself. That was until a month or two ago when he saw another dog playing in a stream that is close to our house. Once he saw another dog in there he became curious and slowly waded into the water. Now he LOVES water! My husband has done a good job with Jake on walks and he listens well to my husband. He looks at my husband for direction and only goes in when he's given permission.


I wish. My Sheltie mix doesn't care for water either. Koda has actually gotten better about swimming though, I think he's beginning to realize nothing will happen to him. I used to have to drag him in, now I can just coax him reluctantly...But he'll come in...Then head for the exit, haha.


----------

